# Xavier The X-Man's 11th Annual Cruise For The Cause CAR SHOW



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Que Pasa! 

My friend Bird suggested I post this up so you can lock in the date and hopefully you'll join us. :thumbsup:

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

Also, this is a PRE-REGISTRATION event ONLY and I'll be posting up a web-link soon. I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. 

Flyer and registration link coming soon. FEEL FREE to post photos from last year. 

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Good show every year...see you again this year!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Bro. This will be another great show for a great cause.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:run: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

see you there


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> see you there


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

CPT BOY said:


> see you there


:thumbsup:


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

CPT BOY said:


> see you there


*I will be waiting for you CPT BOY*:naughty:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

*IMPERIALS CAR CLUB* *WILL BE THERE.*:h5:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY WILL BE THERE AGAIN


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> *IMPERIALS CAR CLUB* *WILL BE THERE.*:h5:


Heard you guys were heading to 115 degree car show? So happy to read that you'll be joining us again. Thank you for the support.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Members64 said:


> MEMBERS ONLY WILL BE THERE AGAIN


 Thank you for the support. Your club always comes deep to my show.  Don't forget to register for the bone marrow registry and give blood that day. 

*Registration is now up and running. We increased the registration from $20 to $30 which will include a Car show shirt for all participants and help us increase the donations for the non-profit organization that helps children with Cancer. This is a non-profit show and your participation is greatly appreciated. Thank you. Link to register is below. *


http://www.magic925.com/pages/xavier_eatmyburrito


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

​TTT


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

from years past, not in any order.............


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


>




THANK YOU CHEVY JOHN! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> :thumbsup:


 NEW LIFE should join us!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

_Registration is up!_ 

This is a_ pre-reg show only _and we got 50 vehicles registered already. Please don't delay cause this will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. *Click here --->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thank you,

Xavier


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> _Registration is up!_
> 
> This is a_ pre-reg show only _and we got 50 vehicles registered already. Please don't delay cause this will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. *Click here --->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_lowriderstylecarclub.com presents: "The Lowrider Magazine's Mesa Super Show 2013" - Part 1 video. Edited by DJ3TV! With lots of hopping action and shout outs from some top car clubs on the scene! uffin:






Hope you vato's like it...._:x:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> _Registration is up!_
> 
> This is a_ pre-reg show only _and we got 50 vehicles registered already. Please don't delay cause this will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. *Click here --->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*50 cars have registered!*  Thank you.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

xavierthexman said:


> *50 cars have registered!*  Thank you.




ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

86 Cars Registered! 
_*Thank you*_ for the support. Register now www.Magic925.com!


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> 86 Cars Registered!
> _*Thank you*_ for the support. Register now www.Magic925.com!


TTT!!!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Bump :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Xavier Que Onda, I hope all is well Homie. I'm looking forward to the show this year. Had a blast last year. When a flyer is available let me know gracias. Here are some picks from last years show. Have a great Blessed day.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

The Flyer available yet?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MR.SKAMS said:


> The Flyer available yet?


Almost there!

Over 100 registered! Registration is open. www.Magic925.com


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> Almost there!
> 
> Over 100 registered! Registration is open. www.Magic925.com


RollerZ Only Be there See u there :wave:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Stylistics Will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

I need to register soon..


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Xavier Que Onda, I hope all is well Homie. I'm looking forward to the show this year. Had a blast last year. When a flyer is available let me know gracias. Here are some picks from last years show. Have a great Blessed day.
> View attachment 655701
> View attachment 655702
> View attachment 655703
> ...


Here you go! THANK YOU so much for the support!


----------



## kbron82 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

THE CROWD of SD will be there in full force mandatory show for us!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> Here you go! THANK YOU so much for the support!


:nicoderm: Nice Flyer


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

RollerZ Only Will be Supporting this event!!!!

I just registered my Ranfla "SummerTime Blues"


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

1BADLAC said:


> THE CROWD of SD will be there in full force mandatory show for us!!!!:thumbsup:


*THANK YOU! You guys always come in full force and I t**ruly appreciate it. *:thumbsup:



MR.SKAMS said:


> RollerZ Only Will be Supporting this event!!!!
> 
> I just registered my Ranfla "SummerTime Blues"


*
Another Top notch club representing at the show. THANK YOU can't wait to see your car.*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MR.SKAMS said:


> RollerZ Only Will be Supporting this event!!!!
> 
> I just registered my Ranfla "SummerTime Blues"


*THANK YOU SO MUCH! Another top notch club. Can't wait to see your car. 
*


shystie69 said:


> :nicoderm: Nice Flyer


*THANK YOU!*


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

~INDIVIDUALS C.C. WILL BE ATTENDING~


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

TTT...


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

another great show for a great cause! TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Tijuanero said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

215 Registered participants. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 6t5DROP (Oct 4, 2010)

Whats up X? Missed you at the 408 Ryders BBQ....I seen some cool  pics you took of my ride..looks like a good turn out for you...:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP ^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Bird said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:

*THANKS Bird & your entire TEAM** for Supporting and Volunteering your time! I can't do this show without you & the TEAM. I'm grateful that you get what I'm trying to do here. Yes, it's a car show but most importantly trying to save lives and helping kids with cancer. *
*
350 Registered!!! Don't get locked out of this show, register today or cruise by MEZA Paint Store in Chula Vista on Main St. this Saturday 7/20/13. Noon to 2pm for a DRIVE BY REGISTRATION. Meza paints will be having a Carne Asada and free T-shirts for the first 30 who register. *
* 

*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> *THANKS Bird & your entire TEAM** for Supporting and Volunteering your time! I can't do this show without you & the TEAM. I'm grateful that you get what I'm trying to do here. Yes, it's a car show but most importantly trying to save lives and helping kids with cancer. *
> *
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Xavier The X-Man Presents The 11th Annual Cruise for the Cause Car Show on August 17, 2013 from 10 a.m. to 4 p.m. This Car Show is *FREE* to the Public. Otay Ranch Town Center, 2015 Birch Rd., Chula Vista, CA. 

I'd like to invite YOU to my annual car show for kids with cancer. It's a great event that now only raises funds but raises awareness on how YOU can help someone in need. There are 3 ways you can help at my car show: By participating, getting on the Bone Marrow Registry, or by giving blood, which can all be done that day. 

Here is an overview on my annual car show.

OVERVIEW: I put this show & shine together years ago to help a little boy that desperately needed a bone marrow match to live. I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donation of Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it's turned into a Huge CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had a little over 20,000 spectators and over 550 vehicles registered. 

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to kids with cancer. 

ALL those who work on this show do it on a volunteer basis, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and ALL the other volunteers enough. 

Musical guest TBA

This is a_ Pre-Registration Show Only. _I do it this way because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. Please don't delay cause this show will sell out & I really want you to join us as the money raised goes to Kids with Cancer. 

*Click here to Pre-Register--->* http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2013

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier The X-Man
www.XManShow.com


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Xavier, the Valley Kings will roll in once again to show support, this is our 9th showing and we'll be bringing some homies from Yuma Az for their 1st X-Man show, so show us some love and post us up on your radio show, we listen online as the signal don't hit us to strong here in the desert.:roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

slammedbikes said:


> Hey Xavier, the Valley Kings will roll in once again to show support, this is our 9th showing and we'll be bringing some homies from Yuma Az for their 1st X-Man show, so show us some love and post us up on your radio show, we listen online as the signal don't hit us to strong here in the desert.:roflmao:


THANK YOU for the Support! And that's so great to hear you'll be bringing in the family from Yuma! :thumbsup:

Come by the Radio Booth and I'll put you on LIVE but ya gotta watch the Language! lol Kids will be listening. Love to do an interview with you & the club. 

ALMOST at 400!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

TTMFT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

T T T '


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

Bump for the cause ^^^


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

NEWLIFE will be there!

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> NEWLIFE will be there!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thank you so much for the support. You're making a difference in a child's life. 

I will also have the American Red Cross there so you can donate blood and or get on the National Bone Marrow Registry. And a BEER Garden in case you get thirsty.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> *50 cars have registered!* Thank you.


 INDIVIDUALS CC. SD WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING 100 % !!!!!!!!! DEEP :drama:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

is this show still open for registration?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Ariztlan said:


> View attachment 677317


 Nice photo! Thank you.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruel Intentions will be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> Cruel Intentions will be there


 *THANK YOU! I appreciate the support. 

You will LOVE this car show because it's more than just a car show it's an EVENT to help others! OVER 200 awards with the best judges crew. *


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> *THANK YOU! I appreciate the support.
> 
> You will LOVE this car show because it's more than just a car show it's an EVENT to help others! OVER 200 awards with the best judges crew. *


:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Ariztlan said:


> View attachment 678548



:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> *THANK YOU! I appreciate the support.
> 
> You will LOVE this car show because it's more than just a car show it's an EVENT to help others! OVER 200 awards with the best judges crew. *


 :rimshot:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

individuals sd said:


> :rimshot:


* and the BEST CAR/BIKE CLUBS/Solo Riders who love to give back!!!! 

436 Registered. I think this weekend we'll be your last chance to get into the show. Don't be one of those guys/gals wishing you registered. * -> www.Magic925.com


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)

TTT... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Xavier Que Onda, I hope you had a great weekend. We will be leaving on Friday for the show. Let me know if you need any help on Saturday morning. My Tio ask if you will be selling t-shirts. My primo is also coming down for the show and was aking about vendors Will there be vendors at the show? 

Have a Great Blessed Day


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*DRIVE SAFELY! * _I'm good on volunteers. Thank you for asking, I really do appreciate it. 

Yes, I'll be selling t-shirts but only a limited amount so get them the first thing in the morning. We always sell out too. Only a few vendors because it's in a MALL setting but we will have some. THANK YOU! 
_
*THIS SATURDAY -MOVE IN 5:30am - 9:30am If you want to PARK together, you have to ROLL together. 

When the line slows down to get in it's most likely because people are trying to save spots or are moving around when they're already set up. Don't be that guy or gal that holds up the line--->If you want to PARK together, you have to ROLL together please. My volunteer staff are all car people so they know the deal when parking cars and will do the best job to make it a smooth set up for you and your car. 

THANK YOU for being a part of this years Cruise For The Cause. 

FYI:
*
No Drinking(outside the beer garden), BBQ or Selling/vending. If you are caught they will escort you out with no question. *

For those that want to DRINK we'll have a BEER GARDEN in the MIDDLE Of the car show along with BBQ and other food, ice cream etc. *
*
email me with questions [email protected]*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Xavier Que Onda, I hope you had a great weekend. We will be leaving on Friday for the show. Let me know if you need any help on Saturday morning. My Tio ask if you will be selling t-shirts. My primo is also coming down for the show and was aking about vendors Will there be vendors at the show?
> 
> Have a Great Blessed Day
> 
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: '


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

??TTT


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THIS SATURDAY!!!!!! 10AM -4PM*

FREE FAMILY SHOW IN A HUGE OUTDOOR MALL!!!!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

BUMP'


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*SOLD OUT ON MONDAY! 
550 REGISTERED. 
THANK YOU!! 
SEE YA SATURDAY! 
CHECK IN OPENS AT 5:30A-9:30A

IF YOU WANT TO PARK TOGETHER, YOU HAVE TO ROLL TOGETHER.  

*


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> *DRIVE SAFELY! * _I'm good on volunteers. Thank you for asking, I really do appreciate it.
> 
> Yes, I'll be selling t-shirts but only a limited amount so get them the first thing in the morning. We always sell out too. Only a few vendors because it's in a MALL setting but we will have some. THANK YOU!
> _
> ...


THE CROWD WILL B THERE..CAN U MAKE SURE THEY GOT BIG BOY SHORTS 2x...THANKS X-MAN


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

THIS MORNING DOIN THRUSDAY THROTTLE PROMOTING CRUISE FOR DA CAUSE CAR SHOW....


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

EL KOLORADO said:


> THIS MORNING DOIN THRUSDAY THROTTLE PROMOTING CRUISE FOR DA CAUSE CAR SHOW....


 :thumbsup:  T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

]


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MEMBERS ONLY CC WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

WHERES ALL THE PICTURES???????


----------



## KICK BUTTOWSKI (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Q-Vo Xavier Que Onda, had a great time at the show. Keep up the good work Homie. Here are a few picks that I took. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Bad Ass Show!!!


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Ariztlan said:


> Q-Vo Xavier Que Onda, had a great time at the show. Keep up the good work Homie. Here are a few picks that I took. Have a great Blessed Day.
> 
> View attachment 684871
> View attachment 684872
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*THANK YOU.**Xavier The X-Man’s 11[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Cruise For The Caus*e was a huge success this past Saturday and I can’t thank you enough for participating. 
We had so many spectators and so many cars show up to support my annual event to benefit the Emilio Nares Foundation & Help A Mother Out.org. 
We not only raised over $10,000 but also had a record turn out with Blood Donations(American Red Cross) and sign ups on the National Bone Marrow Registry(Be The Match).

Thank you for making the 11th Annual a great one, it’s because of YOU I’m able to put on an event of this magnitude with a limited budget(I ask for help and people always give from their hearts).
Thank you Tina, Steve, Mike, & the rest of the staff @ Otay Ranch Town Center in Chula Vista. This is the best place to have a car show hands down, you can shop at Macy’s and H&M and see one of the TOP Lowriders in the game “Cruel Intentions”. There is something for everyone.

I cannot say enough about my *VOLUNTEER STAFF* of friends who always come through for me:
*DYSE ONE* for your generous donation & your art (you’re ALL wearing a DYSE ONE Original), *Mario “OG” Lopez* of Toltec Graphics for the art layout design.

*Bird(Majestics),* *Smiley(Majestics), Mike D(Majestics), Norman(Rag Tops), Pelon(Switch)* and the rest of SIC Production Crew 
who judged this event(Over 500 vehicles in 6 hours). The Parking Crew did an excellent job parking over 500 vehicles too. 
*Jose(GROUPE) Danny(Crowd)* *Esteban(GROUPE) Eric(GROUPE),* *Chuyin & Arturo*, *Alejandro(Canito)Garcia*,* 
DJ Wicho(Viejitos)*, *Carrot, Nene, Jorge(Dukes), Armando(Individuals), David The Laughing Boy, King Ralph*, Lil helpers JoJo,Sabrina, and Jackie.

The Check-in Crew lead by *Robert Naranjo* & some of the *South Bay Cruisers*. 
Julio & Family*(Ts&Signs)* for producing almost everything (signs, awards, banners, donation check), 
Maggie & Diego(*National City Trophy)* for the BIG Trophies.
*PPG*(Ray Garcia & Fam) & *Mesa Paint*(Familia Mesa) for handling the PPG Awards Presentation and the PPG Kids Coloring contest(Big HIT with the kiddos). 
Maria @ *Pachuca Cosmetics* and Snooky & family from *Rico’s on Third* for the Pin Up style donation booth(the ladies loved it).

Thank you *Rising Star & City Lights bands* for doing a great job keeping the crowds grooving. *DJ Raymond T* for ALL the support spinning the FUNK 
and co-MCing. *DJ SHY* in the beer garden & I can’t forget my sound guy Tony M from *Akroz Professional Sound & Lighting* for keeping it all sounding great. 
*ANDRA DAY’s* LIVE set was incredible. THANK YOU! I can’t say enough about her beautiful performance. Big thanks do Dad Joe for making that happen. 
She is gonna be an even bigger star and I’m so excited for her. : )


Over 200 awards were giving away with “THE BEST of the BEST of Show” going to *“Cruiel Intentsions”*. Thank you George and Anthony for bringing your car to my show.

Once again, Thanks for making *Xavier The X-Man’s 11th annual Cruise For The Cause* a success. Get Ready for #12 in 2014 Baby!

If you have any questions or would like to arrange to pick up your plaque feel free to email me at [email protected]

See you next year! 

_Xavier The X-Man_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

xavierthexman said:


> *THANK YOU.**Xavier The X-Man’s 11[SUP]th[/SUP] Annual Cruise For The Caus*e was a huge success this past Saturday and I can’t thank you enough for participating.
> We had so many spectators and so many cars show up to support my annual event to benefit the Emilio Nares Foundation & Help A Mother Out.org.
> We not only raised over $10,000 but also had a record turn out with Blood Donations(American Red Cross) and sign ups on the National Bone Marrow Registry(Be The Match).
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Hey you forgott your Roll Dog Ralph!!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are some more picks.


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)

Great show, thanks Xavier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

New Video from my car show! Thanks everyone for your help and being a part of this good show.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> New Video from my car show! Thanks everyone for your help and being a part of this good show.


_Very well done video Carnal! :thumbsup:









Congrats homie! We're featuring your Event for 2 weeks on our website! uffin:

_


_We will be featuring your new video next week!_:thumbsup:_



For the latest in Lettermen Jacket Patches......





See your feature here: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/_


----------

